# July 17th PD scheduled....question for those who have been there



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

I won't be arriving to GSP until close to 11pm on the 16th. I am, unfortunately, unable to alter these travel plans. I called the hotel today...the restaurant closes at 10 and the bar stops serving food at 11.

Where do you recommend we eat? Would the hotel have some food sent to our room before they close their kitchen? Should we just grab some food before we fly out? Anywhere nearby to eat something late at night?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd probably just eat before you fly. The PCD is an early start. Getting rest will be hard enough... if you're out late, you're going to have a rough morning!


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

alee said:


> I'd probably just eat before you fly. The PCD is an early start. Getting rest will be hard enough... if you're out late, you're going to have a rough morning!


I laugh in the face of rough mornings. You're probably right, though. Unfortunately, Philly airport food is not something I'm very excited about.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

KLC said:


> I laugh in the face of rough mornings. You're probably right, though. Unfortunately, Philly airport food is not something I'm very excited about.


Depends on where you're flying out of.  Sky Asian Bistro, Terminal C is great. But I'm biased a little... I work for the parent company.

Seriously though, you could grab dinner in Philly and still have plenty of time to catch a flight, esp. if you're landing 11ish.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

alee said:


> Depends on where you're flying out of.  Sky Asian Bistro, Terminal C is great. But I'm biased a little... I work for the parent company.
> 
> Seriously though, you could grab dinner in Philly and still have plenty of time to catch a flight, esp. if you're landing 11ish.


Connecting through philly....long boring travel story....anyway, I'll check out the Bistro


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think your options are to buy something you can carry on the plane and eat it, See if your flight has an overpriced "meal" you can eat on the plane, take a chance you can get something in GSP on the other end (you can call them at 864.877.7426 and maybe find out if anything will be open, I doubt it), convince the shuttle driver for the hotel to stop (there is fast food available along the route but it would be a little out of the way) or maybe get the Marriott to help you order something to be brought to the hotel. There isn't anything in easy walking distance of the Marriott. 

My information is quite dated but Philly used to have some decent food service but you had to go out of the wings where the gates are to the connecting walkway. You don't always have the time to go "food shopping" however. There is a lot more at Philly than at GSP. It is a tiny airport with one restrauant.

My choice in these circumstances is to eat something light before the flight and carry a snack on the plane (usually for me it is a bag of trail mix). This is a lousy choice versus the Marriott meal you would have received but it will keep you nourished and you'll get a couple good meals, at least, the next day.


----------



## Darrena (May 26, 2013)

KLC said:


> I won't be arriving to GSP until close to 11pm on the 16th. I am, unfortunately, unable to alter these travel plans. I called the hotel today...the restaurant closes at 10 and the bar stops serving food at 11.
> 
> Where do you recommend we eat? Would the hotel have some food sent to our room before they close their kitchen? Should we just grab some food before we fly out? Anywhere nearby to eat something late at night?


There are a lot of great restaurants in Greenville but open after 11 in that area basically leaves you with Fast Food or a Bar. The Marriot is off Pelham road which is loaded with restaurants but I suspect most are closed by the time you get there since it will be close to 11:30/11:45.

I live in Greenville but since I have a 7 year old I don't even remember the last time I ate out after 8pm so I can't really be sure anyplace is open at that time outside of the Walmart when I went on emergency diaper runs 5 years ago!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Darrena said:


> I live in Greenville but since I have a 7 year old I don't even remember the last time I ate out after 8pm so I can't really be sure anyplace is open at that time outside of the Walmart when I went on emergency diaper runs 5 years ago!


Bonus points if KLC gets dinner at Walmart at midnight!


----------



## Darrena (May 26, 2013)

alee said:


> Bonus points if KLC gets dinner at Walmart at midnight!


Nothing completes the PCD experience like Midnight dinner at the Walmart Cafe! Though if you want to go upscale there is a Waffle House on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

Waffle House or wal mart... So many decisions.


----------

